# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  BAAL - hulumtime

## Baptist

Pak njihet per kete objekt paganizmi te marketuar si Aziatiko-Perendimor. Librat e shenjte e kalojne me shpejtesi, ndersa literature tjeter pothuaj nuk gjendet.

Per nje gje bihet dakord, qe Baal personifikon hyjnimin e objekteve qiellor. Me se shumti mendohet se Baal eshte personifikim i diellit, por nuk mund te themi se i mungojne tipare henore, si pershembull dy brijte. Baal paraqet tiparet e Meduzes dhe te Junusit me tri koka dhe dy gjarperinj te lidhur ne bel. Ai mban nje Trident si Poseidoni (treshi duke qene i lidhur me perendeshen.  Por disa here ka vetem nje cfurk. (Shih Monedha te Finiqit dhe Kartagjenes).

Baal njihet si *Mel*k*ar*ti. *Baal* "ngaterrohet" me Zotin e Mizave (bleteve), dhe ne menyre arbitrare quhet baba i Herkulit. Qe te dy (Baal dhe Herkul) lidhen me brigjet e lumit Tyrins.  Sinonimi me i pranuar eshte Baal - Beryth.

Origjina e tij nuk eshte qarte, sikurse nuk jane te percaktuar ne menyre te pranueshme qytetet qe e hyjnizonin. Dihet se pasuesit e Baal ishin armiqte me te eger te Zotit nje, monoteizmit izraelit, te krishtere dhe atij musliman.

Mendohet qe Baal origjinon nga Tyre (?) ku tempulli Finiqas kushtuar Baal ne vitin 456 pes mendohej te ishte se paku 2300 vjet i lashte.

Cilat ishin karakteritikat e adhurimit te ketij "Apollo"?

1. Zjarri duhej te mbahej perhere i ndezur ne altar (Dielli)
2. Nuk pranohej sakrifica njerezore
3. Prifterinjt duhet te kishin kembet zbathur (me dhe ose jo nuk sqarohet)
4. Nuk pranohej mishi derrit (e kam te dokumentuar)
5. Puthja dhe gjunjezimi ishin rite adhurimi

----------


## land

> Per nje gje bihet dakord, qe Baal personifikon hyjnimin e objekteve qiellor. Me se shumti mendohet se Baal eshte personifikim i diellit, por nuk mund te themi se i mungojne tipare henore, si pershembull dy brijte. Baal paraqet tiparet e Meduzes dhe te Junusit me tri koka dhe dy gjarperinj te lidhur ne bel. Ai mban nje Trident si Poseidoni (treshi duke qene i lidhur me perendeshen.  Por disa here ka vetem nje cfurk. (Shih Monedha te Finiqit dhe Kartagjenes).


ky eshte Baal,ne koke ka dy brire henore,ne mes tre koka,dhe ne dore cfurk duket

----------


## land

qe te dy Baal dhe Ashtoreth ose Astarte(ekuivalent i perendeshes pellasge aferdita)ishin simbol i fertilitetit.

por perendesha me e afert me Baal ishte Anat,nje perendeshe e luftes dhe e dashurise

----------


## land

po e zgjeroj ca temen ose po e devijoj.

kjo eshte perendesha *ANA*ose ishtar/astarte/ashtoreth qe eshte e njejte me perendeshen *Aferdita*

por ke njera statuje paraqitet me tre koka.


Ana gjithmone lidhet me  Baal,po ky a eshte Apollo??

dihen mire dhe invazionet pellazge(people of the sea)ne lindjen e mesme si dhe ne egjypt.ata kane çuar dhe mitet e tyre atje.

dikur keta pellazge returned home,por tashme te jevgjizuar/perzier dhe themeluan dhe athinen,keshtu spjegohet dhe ndryshimi i athinasve te dobet me spartanet(pellazge puro) e bardhe dhe te forte.

styx,sorry qe nuk ju permbajta dhe aq shume temes.

----------


## Baptist

Perkundrazi, falemderit. Kushdo qe mund te sjelle idera  ose materiale ketu eshte i mirepritur, sepse sic shkrova tek Maat, kjo ide eshte ne fillimet e saj.

Medoj qe do ishte me vend te bejme nje liste te personazheve 3 kokesh, me emrin, dhe zonen/popullin ku njihej.

Ja disa personazhe me tri koka:

1. Hermesi-Thoti-
Greqi/Rome/Britani. 
Njihet si Hermes Trichefalos ku sipas mitit secila koke deshmon tri rruge os e drejtime. Po ashtu mendohet qe Hermesi eshte lare me ujin e tri burimeve tek Trekrenat ose tre malet Pheneatians ne token e Pheneos.

Kaloresi Thrakas me tri koke mendohet te jete Hermesi.

Hermes Trismegistus po ashtu do te thote hermes me tri koke.

Hermesi njihet si Odin/W-Odn-sday/E merkure nga vendet Nordike. 

2. Thor-
Statuje e gjetur ne Gjermani

3. Meduza-
Personifikon 3/4 stinet, *Diellin*, levizjen e parreshtur. Ballkan, Siqili, Mesdheu Jugor

4. JON (si Deti), Janus,  ose Junus(?)-
Jug i Ballkanit, me pas Itali (Junusi paka udhetuar per Itali dhe ketu behet mik me Kronin- i cili edhe ky paska udhetuar pas heqjes se pushtetit nga Zeusi). Edhe Dardani po ashtu "shkon" ne Itali. Nuk di ne se ky 2 briresh dhe trekokesh (sipas mitologjise) eshte ne fakt profeti Junus qe udheton ne barkun e peshkut. (Komenetet jane te mirepritura).

Identifikohet me se shumti me ujin dhe nentoken.

Tri koket e Junusit nekuptonin te kaluaren, te tashmen, te ardhmen. Kjo duhet te kete qene edhe ideja origjinale e 3 grave, ose fatave. 

Dy briret e Junus jane henore.

5. Baal- 
Finikas, Tyrans. Nga Tyre.
Tri koke dhe 2 brire. Shoqerohet me diellin, ndersa cfurku dhe dy briret Posedoniane jane henore, ujore, dhe nentokesore.

A eshte Baal- BAL-Mal? (Komente) si Borea- Morea? Morea eshte emer i lashte pellazg, deshmohet nga kronikat britanike.

----------


## land

one of the few sculptures of a 3-headed bull god,Nandi.Sacred to Hindus.Found at Hampi.


ps. une kete e kam dhe foto te madhe por nuk e merr forumi

----------


## land

por interesante eshte se tre kokat na dalin dhe tek mitologjia hinduiste

poshte perendesha Ganesha me tre koka elefanti ka te lidhur ne brez(e saj kozmik) nje gjarper i cili tregon gje cdogje ne natyre eshte e mbeshtetur tek energjia.

po 7 krahet,mos ndoshta perfaqesojne 7 oqeanet hyjnore!!


Lord Ganesha with a snake tied around his belly.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

*Chronos was imagined as an incorporeal god, serpentine in form, with three heads--that of a man, a bull, and a lion. He and his consort, serpentine Ananke (Inevitability), circled the primal world-egg in their coils and split it apart to form the ordered universe of earth, sea and sky.*

Ky eshte edhe nje zot me 3 koka . Koha dmth. Eshte interesante qe 3 kokat jane mashkull(burr,dem,luan) kurse trupi femer(gjarper) ose me sakte ne formen e gjarperuar  .
Nese landi si specialist tashme gjen ndonje gje ,do ja dija per nder ta sillte.
Kurioze eshte se universi tek ky interpretim qe koha -Moti bashke me kete te panjohuren ananke mberthyen vezen dhe e shperthyen e lindi universi. 
Metafizika thote qe koha eshte transformuese e energjise dhe koha-Moti-kronos eshte para universit.

*Chronos is usually portrayed through an old, wise man with a long, gray beard, such as "Father Time."*

Kurioze ketu eshte se eshte plaku i vitit te vjeter pra eshte MOTI. E vetmja ndarje e qarte kohore qe lidhet me fjalen Mot ne shqip eshte pikerisht Moti,i barabarte me 1 vit. Motak eshte njevjecar.
3 kokat e kronosit i bie te jene 3 stinet e vitit(MOTIT). Kujt stine i perkasin burri,demi,luani ?

----------


## land

styx ke haruar dhe Gerion me tre koka.


ketu poshte Gerion me 6 arme qe vritet nga herkuli,i cili eshte si harketar


ps.kete foto une e kam te madhe por nuk me ngarkohet ne forum,ndoshta darius mund te me lejoje te postoj dhe foto te medha,shume here ai e ka bere.


hyllin do sjell dicka,prit

----------


## Baptist

Babel= BabEl= Bab-El= *Ba*b-Hy*ll*---->B(eL)= B(al)

*Bel* eshte nje nga sinonimet e Baal, edhe ky zot i diellit. Nuk di te kete tri koka.

Po te aplikojme (nje hipoteze shume e lekundur kjo) konvertimin nga M ne B, mund te dalim me: 

Babel=Mamel=Ma(Mal)

Dime qe Babel qe nje kulle, mal madheshtor qe ne fillim do perjetesonte Zotin dhe me pas ju nderrua destinacioni per te hyjnizuar njeriun tokesor si perendi (birin)

Hermes (ati)
Herkul-Gilgamesh=Baal=M*el*kart=Marduk=Nimrod (biri)

Pellazget bien.

----------


## Baptist

land, nuk e harrova (eshte personi im i preferuar -  :buzeqeshje: ) por do deshiroja qe te marrin pjese te tere ne kete teme sepse eshte nje subjekt komplet i parrahur nga nga ana ime. Kam vetem disa ide. Le te shohim se si do ece.

Herakles mbyt Gerionin dhe tani do duhet te diskutojme cili eshte njeri dhe tjetri. Eshte e vertete qe Herakles/Baal i sjell rrenimin Greqise se lashte?

----------


## Zëu_s

> ky eshte Baal,ne koke ka dy brire henore,ne mes tre koka,dhe ne dore cfurk duket


A mund te gjenden edhe foto tjera nga Baal-i/a, se kjo qe ka ne dore po me duket me teper si rrofate.

Ndoshta ne ndonje foto tjeter mund ta shohim ma kjart qe eshte therrfurk e jo rrofate.

----------


## land

perseri Geryon dhe Herkul,ne nje reliev

----------


## Baptist

Dua te sqaroj dicka qe eshte interpretuar shume here pasaktesisht. Eshte diksutimi Solonit me prifterinjte e Egjiptit sipas Platos. Kam lexuar shume komente qe Egjipti e shte me i lashte se Ballkani (nuk me shkon te them Greket). 

Nuk eshte aspak ashtu. Popullata ballakanit eshte shume e vjeter, por eshte nje popullate qe nuk e ka regjistruar historine e saj. Greket e soteme duan te na mbushin mendjen se ata nuk dinin shkrim. Mbase edhe druided nuk dinin shkrim, gjithashtu. Le ta citojme (me ca rregullime te vogla):

_"Solon you Greeks are mentally like children. Is there not an aged sage among you? You all too young in spirit and have no ideas handed down from ancient traditions, no knowledge from ancient times. Many disasters have befallen humanity and many more will do so, the worst from water and fire, and the least by asteroids and meteorites, which spin around the sky and the earth.

Every time you (Greeks) or other nations start to write and gather together the first rudiments of civilization, the furies of the sky crash down on you. The only ones who escape are the illiterate and the ignorant. So you must relearn everything whilst forgetting your past completely!"_

Solon, you "greket" jenei si femijet nga ana mendore. Nuk gjendet valle nje plak i mencur mes jush? Ju jeni te gjithe te rinj ne shpirt dhe nuk keni ide per trditat e vjetra te trasheguara, asnje njohuri per kohet e lashta. Shume katrahura kane rene mbi njerezimin dhe shume do te bien, me e keqja nga uji dhe zjarri, dhe e fundit nga asteroided dhe meteoritet qe vertiten rreth qiellit dhe tokes.

Sa here qe ju (Greket) ose kombet e tjera filloni te shkruani artifaktet e cicilizimit, furite e qiellit perplasen mbi ju. Te vetmit qe shpetojne jane analfabetet dhe injorantet. *Keshtu ju duhet te mesoni cdo gje nga fillimi ndersa keni harruar te kaluaren teresisht*!"

Me te njeten monedhe fati, ne i blejme Grekeve sot historine e te pareve tane. pareve tane

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Nese herakles eshte Trimi apo Burri i Dheut perse duhet ti sjelle rrenimin Greqise se Lashte? Perse Zeusi do donte rrenimin e Greqise ?

Nuk me duket se herkuli eshte Baal, jane 2 qenie me cilesi te ndryshme, gjysemhyjni e Hyjni.Zeusi mund te jete Baal ,te pakten sipas antikeve.

Nje histori interesante lexova para ca kohesh,ku nje prej mbreterve te izraelit dergoi lajm tek orakulli i Baal-it per te mesuar te ardhmen e nga kjo u nxeh profeti hebre i radhes sepse u mohua YHWH nga vete mbreti.

Ka qe thone se nga Ba-al ka ardhur Eliyah apo elohim a Eli ,pra emri qe hebrejte perdornin per Yahven.
Meqe Al nenkupton i larti, qiellori ne gjuhet semite ( MA-AL apo Mal) merret si rrenja e Ba-al,Eli, al - lah etj nderkaq:

The name bab-ilu in Akkadian means "gate of god" (from bab "gate" + ilu "god"). The word bab-el can also be seen to mean "gate of god" (from bab "gate" + el "god").

Akadishtja ku Ilu=Zot na sjell ndermend shqipen ku Hyll eshte Zoti. O ne e kemi marre nga akadet o akadet e kane marre nga ne.

Besoj se Al eshte me origjine Ar -i shkelqyeshem,i bardhe etj. Fjala Ma-al besoj do te thote Ma per madh dhe Al per i shkelqyeshem. Mal dmth  i madh e  i bardhe, ose vendi i madh ku rrine te shkelqyeshmit ,por une jam me shume per vendi i madh i bardhe pasi kjo i shkon per shtat Malit.

----------


## Baptist

> ....
> 
> Per nje gje bihet dakord, qe Baal personifikon hyjnimin e objekteve qiellor. Me se shumti mendohet se Baal eshte personifikim i diellit, por nuk mund te themi se i mungojne tipare henore, si pershembull dy brijte....
> 
> ... Sinonimi me i pranuar eshte *Baal - Beryth*.


Monedha e Zeusit dhe nga prapa 2 dhi me 2 brire.

Ne se Baal eshte Mal, kemi:

Bal Beyth
Mal Meryth
Mal (T)'mer(yth)-T'marus?

----------


## land

styx tek tema e germave kam postuar nje monedhe ilire te zeusit,por ne anen e prapme ka vetem nje dhi

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

*The name or epithet or word ‘Elyōn (Masoretic pronunciation of Hebrew עליון), is traditionally rendered in Samaritan Hebrew as illiyyon, and means something like 'higher, upper'. It derives from the Hebrew root ‘lh, Semitic root ‘ly 'go up, ascend'. ‘Elyōn when it means God or is applied to God is often translated 'Most High'. The Septuagint renders it as ὕψιστος (hyp-sistos 'most high').*
*
In their time is born a certain Elioun called "the Most High," and a female named Beruth, and these dwelt in the neighbourhood of Byblos.*

*The idol Baalberith, which the Jews worshiped after the death of Gideon, was identical, according to the Rabbis, with Baal-zebub, "the ba'al of flies," the god of Ekron (II Kings i. 2). He was worshiped in the shape of a fly*

Baalberith i bie bashkimi i Elioun(Baal) me Beruth pra Balberuth  do te thote MASHKULL+FEMER,Ma+at, Hy+Veh,Zeus+Damatar(ose  Tamar)
kurioz ku interpretimi nostratik
http://starling.rinet.ru/cgi-bin/ety...24&root=config

Ku ne te gjitha gjuhet supozohet se nje fjale qe permban t+m ose d+m ka lidhje me trupin,kockat gjakut,riprodhimin etj
tat- dad(y)

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

http://www.piney.com/BaalEpic.html

Ketu kushdo mund te lexoje ciklin e Baal.
Ajo qe me terheq vemendjen eshte lufta e Baal me MOT ,ku Mot eshte Vdekja apo Zoti i nendheshem Ha-de. Me shkoi direkt mendja se Koha sjell vdekjen,po sigurisht ky eshte fiksimi im me Kohen apo Motin.

----------


## Baptist

> styx tek tema e germave kam postuar nje monedhe ilire te zeusit,por ne anen e prapme ka vetem nje dhi


Ehe. Kjo per te cilen shkruajta i takon qyetit te Thesalise ose Thesalonikit. Ka dy dhi te ngritura ne kembet e pasme duke u zene koke me koke me brire. 

Nje tjeter manej-e identike  ka koken e Artemises, por i takon nje qyteti tjeter.

----------

